# Miniature Bulldog



## lizziebusy2012 (Apr 29, 2012)

Looking to buy a Miniature Bulldog does anyone have any advice. As to are they good or am I making a mistake. And any info on breeders. Do they get on well with other dogs? And are there health problems really that bad. 
Thanks x


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Depends on what you mean by a miniature bulldog. Often they are simply a cross between a pug and a bulldog. It's not a recognized breed as far as I know. I wouldn't believe a breeder if they are advertising one as something other than a crossbreed. As a crossbreed there is a wide range of "possibilities". Anything regarding looks/temperament/health can be from either parent. It could be all the good points, it could be all the worst.

Health wise no idea but my feeling would be to go for one of the "new healthy line" normal sized bulldogs instead. There are breeders who are putting the health of their lines first and they are to be encouraged.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I would be very, very careful if I were you. Bulldogs as a breed are high risk for medica issues, and miniaturising the breed ony sounds like it would create more issues, to be honest.


----------



## lizziebusy2012 (Apr 29, 2012)

Thankyou very much for your replies. I thought a bulldog was crossed between a pug to get the size. I didnt know that it could have all the bad points. Pretty scary.
Do you think it would get on well with other dogs as I have a Bichon Frise at home and i wouldnt want her getting bullied. 
x


----------



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

lizziebusy2012 said:


> Thankyou very much for your replies. I thought a bulldog was crossed between a pug to get the size. I didnt know that it could have all the bad points. Pretty scary.
> Do you think it would get on well with other dogs as I have a Bichon Frise at home and i wouldnt want her getting bullied.
> x


We have a French bulldog, she will weight around 10-11kg when an adult and be around 12 inches. So just a little bit bigger than a pug. 
She gets on fantasticly with other dogs (not just our boxer) her favourite puppy buddy is a westie 

If you want a small bulldog then I would say a Frenchie. If you want something with the bulldog type face but not as heavy I would say maybe a boston terrier?

But *PLEASE* do a lot if research before you decide (if you are going for a pedigree) Visit LOADS of breeders, shows talk to other owners of the breed ect. We visited 12 different breeders all over the UK and based our decision on the most health tested parents, best temperaments and conformation (how they looked) Our girl has a tail, no overlapping folds on her face and has a longer snout.


----------



## lizziebusy2012 (Apr 29, 2012)

The Boston Terier and the French Bulldog are very cute but I am more looking for the cute wrinkly face on the Bulldogs. Do you think maybe having a Pug might be better. Because I wouldnt want to create more health probelems for the Bulldog. 
x


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

You would be better to get the breed that will suit your lifestyle and whose temperament appeals to you rather than the cute wrinkly face. Pugs and bulldogs are very different - if you cross them you are not giving the bulldog more health problems! you are just producing a dog that can have pug or/and bulldog health problems - both of which abound.

As someone said go and have a look at lots of examples of both breeds and decide what will suit you. But if all you want is a cute wrinkly face then get a stuffed toy that will not have drool all over it or have its tongue sticking out because it is too big and will not have difficulty breathing.


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

lizziebusy2012 said:


> The Boston Terier and the French Bulldog are very cute but I am more looking for the cute wrinkly face on the Bulldogs. Do you think maybe having a Pug might be better. Because I wouldnt want to create more health probelems for the Bulldog.
> x


Are you aware that it is this feature - the cute wrinkly faces (and the shortened muzzled that help to create that look) - that is at the heart of many of the health issues faced by both Bulldogs and Pugs?

The wrinkles need to be cleaned out, sometimes daily, and the cooling mechanism of the dog (breathing chamber) becomes non-existent with the shortest muzzles, meaning special attention to the heat/cold and elements when you are going to walk them. Please keep this in mind when making decisions.

CC


----------



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

lizziebusy2012 said:


> The Boston Terier and the French Bulldog are very cute but I am more looking for the cute wrinkly face on the Bulldogs. Do you think maybe having a Pug might be better. Because I wouldnt want to create more health probelems for the Bulldog.
> x


We have several Pugs in our street. Trust me they are not free form health problems and have almost all the same health problems (plus some added ones)

One has extremely protruding eyes and she had them badly injured many time just getting his eyes sliced open running through a bush! not to mention the fact that you can't really use a collar on a Pug as the tension can actually cause their eyes to pop out their sockets.

Another one has had to have surgery so he can breathe! his nose was so far in his face he was practically suffocating!

You would still have to clean their wrinkles/folds daily and shouldn't be out very long in hot weather.
I wouldn't buy a bulldog with an exaggerated short face with loads of wrinkles/folds, as this is what (good) breeders are trying to get away from.
To produce more healthier bulldogs.

My advice now would be don't get a brachycephalic breed.


----------



## lizziebusy2012 (Apr 29, 2012)

I have made my decision and am maybe going to buy a Bulldog. I am prepared to clean out its wrinkles and look after it properly and I am going to buy a book on Bulldogs. Does anyone have any tips on looking after bulldogs and know any good breeders if you do please let me know thanks. 
x


----------



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's a list of bulldog breeders.

Oakprides bulldogs
Maverick bulldogs
LaRoyal bulldogs
Rowendale Bulldogs
Unstopabull-bulldogs
WrinkUlaBulldogs

Frenchbulldogessex
Frenhkissesfrenchbulldogs
Devoue
Boldavier
Celticlibrid-frenchies
Frabull

That should get you started :thumbsup:


----------

